

Ask HN: Why would you spend your own fortune to get a political office in USA?? - bakbak

"the disastrous campaign for governor of California waged by Meg Whitman, the former eBay CEO, spent more than $140 million of her own fortune...."<p>The above info makes me wonder why do people spend so much to become a mayor/governor? What is the monetary ROI even if you win? and where does it come from? Can't you utilize (donate) this money to some non-profit and get better and bigger social impact ... I can understand if you're spending this kind of money in 3rd world countries where ROI is 100 times over due to corruption and red-tape but what do you get here in USA by becoming a mayor/governor?
======
bediger
The more cynical among us would point out that an election is very nearly an
auction, and if the item for auction could bring that big of a price, there
must be money in it for the buyer.

------
Edmond
Some people are addicted to power and control...California has I believe the
8th largest economy in the world...that's plenty reason to want to be governor
at any cost...Note, people like Whitman were essentially molded from their
childhoods to pursue more and more success, the more the better...Haven been a
successful CEO and earned billions is just not enough, there is always more to
accomplish for these types. Harvard/Princeton/Stanford...do you see a pattern
here?...

~~~
bakbak
isn't this kind of power brings more responsibility to deliver, more headache
and more stress - i know it gets you more fame and may be eventually you will
make big bucks but then there are way too many 'ifs and buts' and to blew that
kind of money with no guaranteed return is kind of mind-boggling ....

Also I dont think that even Barack Obama spent that much amount of money (from
his own pocket) but he's still the most powerful man in the world !!!!!!!!!

------
logicalmind
It's about power. In this case, "power" means political power. Some people are
willing trade a percentage of their wealth to acquire power. Note that in
earlier times, power was usually acquired by heredity.

If you want to read a fascinating book on the different kinds of power and how
it has been acquired over time, read the book "Power: A New Social Analysis"
by Bertrand Russell.

------
slater
She wasn't running for mayor, she was running for governor.

~~~
bakbak
sorry ... what i meant is why would someone spend their own hard earned money
for a political office? and if you loose the election then dont you feel
guilty that that money could have done some good to society if donated to
right organization...?

------
darklighter3
It's not about money. It's about power. Think of it as Meg Whitman trying to
turn money into political power.

~~~
bakbak
not to offend - but what does she get in return of the power? like more fame
that turns in to more money? i mean does it become an indirect source of more
money thru influential contacts (thru newly attained power) ?... OR is it just
plain recognition at the cost of huge money spent on the cause that may or may
not give enough ROI (when I say ROI it means money, power, fame etc.)

Sorry but coming from 3rd world country I cant digest that smart people like
Meg would spend so much money that is 100% risky investment...? or may be I'm
wrong here.

~~~
kls
When in power it becomes easier to protect what you already have. The point of
the power it to gain and retain higher control over ones destiny. Being in
power allows a person to keep laws conducive to their interests.

